# LIUZHOU | Fortune Tower Residential Tower | 210m x 4 | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://lz.gxhouse.com/newhouse/nf107_236698.shtml


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By wkang


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By ka777


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 香香小白猪


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 天涯浪崽


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-06-23 by 柳州高楼


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-10-26 by 天涯浪崽


----------



## eddie88 (Apr 3, 2007)

It's huge!


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

2014-1-5 by 天涯浪崽


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

04-02 by 天涯浪崽


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

by ZXY
https://flic.kr/p/nkdj2Z


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ The sheer scale becomes apparent when seen from above. It completely dwarfs the surrounding buildings.


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

4-28 by 天涯浪崽
https://flic.kr/p/na26Ka

https://flic.kr/p/npt5Fu


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

shouldn't the title be 210m x4?


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

by 天涯浪崽
https://flic.kr/p/njW5ma


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

July 21 by 天涯浪崽 from gaoloumi.com


















One of the towers almost half way up


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

by 天涯浪崽 at gaoloumi.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-01-08 by 天涯浪崽


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-04-26 by 天涯浪崽


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-10-04 by 天涯浪崽


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

nice adition to skyline


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-12-04 by ffff


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-05-12 by 天涯浪崽


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-08-21 by 天涯浪崽


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-10-15 by 天涯浪崽


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

two of them are topped out :cheers:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-12-07 by 天涯浪崽


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-01-12 by 天涯浪崽


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-03-14 by 天涯浪崽


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-05-21 by 天涯浪崽


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-01-24 by 唯愿时光清浅


----------

